

Decoupling content management with RDFa and Backbone.js - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/decoupling_content_management/

======
bergie
This is now implemented across Midgard, Drupal, WordPress, TYPO3 and other
systems. Seems it was a well-timed idea :-)

